# Binding To Match Rossignol XV



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Why not go with the binding designed to match the board?

SNOWBOARD BINDINGS > MENS > ROSSIGNOL XV M/L BINDINGS - MEN'S


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you still have the Unions or did you return them? If you still have them I would try contacting them again and seeing if you get a different answer from someone other than who refused to help you. From my experience and what I have heard from others, I'm surprised that you got that response. I also thought that I heard of people getting longer straps sent to them for that very issue.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

*EDIT: I did the one thing I hadn't tried, which is try the bindings actually mounted on a board with snow under them so I was sure I was getting my heel back as far as humanly possible. I was able to get the Unions buckled. I officially eat crow and apologize to Union Bindings. I will also note that the brand manager personally PMed me and offered to help me out and that they plan to change their blanket policy on no support for ebay purchases. This is great service and I applaud them for it. I officially screwed up here.*


Taco:

That's what I was hoping too. I bought the bindings knowing about the issue, but I thought since I had a smaller boot than those who had the problem (dead middle of the size range for the binding), I'd be okay, or worse case they'd send me longer straps without a problem. The guy said straight up "You bought it on e-bay, so you have to talk to the seller." He also said that they couldn't test for every boot/binding interface, which was absolute BS because I've fit every pair of boots I've ever had into every other pair of bindings I've had without coming close to the limits of the adjustability. He just didn't want to admit those ankle straps needed to be longer to start with.

I wound up ordering the XV bindings actually. Pricing overcame the mixed reviews in terms of durability. Some reviews said "ridden them X days and they're like new!" and some said "barely looked at them and they fell apart!" Hopefully they got those QC issues resolved for this season. I am going to try to e-mail Union rather than call. I ordered the XV bindings through Amazon specifically so I could return them easily if need be. If Union changes their tune I will. We'll see...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There's somebody from the union team that posts pretty regularly on the forum. You might try tracking him down and shooting a pm about the issue.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Good luck with both of them.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Kesserendrel said:


> I thought I had my bindings situation for this board all sorted out with Union Factories, but I ran into the "strap too short" problem that has been discussed here and the company told me tough shit when I called them for a solution, so it's back to the drawing board...
> 
> I'm 5'9" and 205 or so pounds, running size 9.5 Flow Talon Focus Boa boots (super stiff freeride boot) and a 167 XV Magtek. So this is going to be a stiff, aggressive freeride setup exclusively. My other setup is the same boots with older Raiden Blackhawkss and assorted all-mountain boards.
> 
> ...


So I had TRICE and Union factories at different times the last few years. 
and yes, the straps are short(maxed out) and on the rice , the ankle strap offered almost no support for a larger rider 190lbs with a 9.5 boot.
Its too thin and IMO, garbage.

Might work for some as you folks rave about their bindings, but for me, they were sold after one day -- both-- 
Maybe union has addressed this , but the damage was done.

I have 2 bindings now that are both solid:
2016 katana --- AWESOME, damp and responsive as i moved the ankle strap all the way up for support -- You forget they're there. CUSH staps -- especially the new toe strap.. SMOOTH..
I like them so much, probably going to use them on all my boards all year

2015 Now Odrives -- Overkill for some, think Burton diodes but damper with off the charts response and off the charts dampening. The carbon highback has almost no give. A great binding in every way. I use the most responsive bushings. Perfect for a stiffer deck

Good luck


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

How responsive would you say the Rome katanas are? I heard they were more for freestyle. Are you using them for free riding? I've heard good things but since I've read they are more for freestyle I've stayed away.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I moved the ankle Strap all the way to the top for more support.(you can adjust them in a million ways)

They're softer laterally but stiff front to back-- I also have some forward lean on.

I'd say with the way I have them set up they'd be medium bordering on stiff.

It's a hard binding to quantify as you can't really feel them or tell they're there.. They're that comfortable and smooth/damp.

You barely touch them and you're turning-- I had them on last years RIPSAW 162 which is pretty stiff and it was a nice combo

Others will chime in I'm sure.

I will say they're light years ahead of the unions I've been on in terms of dampening, response and comfort - year 2 force, Year 1 factory and year 1 TRice:grin:


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

The reason I asked is I just got a new Yes. PYL 159 and was trying to figure out what bindings to put on the board. I am freeriding 99% of the time. Was looking at the Rome targa and Union atlas. Ended up going with the atlas but now I've been reading a lot of good things about the katana. I haven't used the unions yet so I can still return them but I'll probably end up just sticking with them. The katanas are definitely intriguing though. I wasn't considering them initially because of what I mentioned before that they were designed as more of a freestyle binding. 

I wanted something canted that also has good shock absorption since I partially tore ligaments in my knees years ago. That ruled out the Flux bindings and was why I was looking at Union and Rome. Burton diodes probably would have worked and are top rated but didn't want to drop $400 on bindings.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Kesserendrel said:


> Taco:
> 
> That's what I was hoping too. I bought the bindings knowing about the issue, but I thought since I had a smaller boot than those who had the problem (dead middle of the size range for the binding), I'd be okay, or worse case they'd send me longer straps without a problem. The guy said straight up "You bought it on e-bay, so you have to talk to the seller." He also said that they couldn't test for every boot/binding interface, which was absolute BS because I've fit every pair of boots I've ever had into every other pair of bindings I've had without coming close to the limits of the adjustability. He just didn't want to admit those ankle straps needed to be longer to start with.
> 
> I wound up ordering the XV bindings actually. Pricing overcame the mixed reviews in terms of durability. Some reviews said "ridden them X days and they're like new!" and some said "barely looked at them and they fell apart!" Hopefully they got those QC issues resolved for this season. I am going to try to e-mail Union rather than call. I ordered the XV bindings through Amazon specifically so I could return them easily if need be. If Union changes their tune I will. We'll see...


Hey man,

Sorry about the eBay issue. It's our policy, and it's standard for the industry. 

Depending on how much room you need, you can pay $10 for a set of these, and gain about an inch. https://www.c3-shop.com/products/union/partsaccess/ankle-connection

Make sure they send the older version (pictured), and make sure it's the male version (female is shorter).

Regarding various boot sizing issues, this is a pretty tough task. For one, companies are updating or retooling along the same timeframe that we are updating bindings. Because of this, there is at least a season lag time. Also, it's not a brand by brand scenario, because even within 1 brand's collection, there are totally different fits and volume types. 

We work closely with a lot of boot brands, but Flow isn't one of them. From what I know about Flow boots, they are pretty low volume. I would have made the same assumption you did, thinking our ML straps would work fine. 

Just so you guys know, volume and sole sizing is something we are constantly looking at.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have an '07 Rossi "The Experience", which is what the XV replaced I believe. I put Flux SFs on it, and they are great. Thing is a rocket, but I put it away when I get fatigued, it's not terribly forgiving. :grin:


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

*EDIT: I did the one thing I hadn't tried, which is try the bindings actually mounted on a board with snow under them so I was sure I was getting my heel back as far as humanly possible. I was able to get the Unions buckled. I officially eat crow and apologize to Union Bindings. I will also note that the brand manager personally PMed me and offered to help me out and that they plan to change their blanket policy on no support for ebay purchases. This is great service and I applaud them for it. I officially screwed up here.*


Union guy:

I can understand not helping on used e-bay purchases, but this was a new item from one of your authorized dealers. It's kind of a bummer that you probably would have helped me out if I'd walked in and bought the item from their physical storefront but won't because I bought it from their ebay store. I am a fly fishing guide and fly shop manager. Not apples to apples but still a "lifestyle" sport. Companies in this industry universally bend over backwards to solve hard goods issues like this. In addition, my shop rents Nordic equipment and snowshoes in the winter, and we've had problems with our hard goods in this area and had them solved to our satisfaction, so that is much more in the same realm as snowboarding equipment. If it's your policy to not help in situations like this, that's fine. You're allowed to set your policies. I'm allowed to make people who might be considering your gear aware that I'm unhappy with them.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Kesserendrel said:


> Taco:
> 
> That's what I was hoping too. I bought the bindings knowing about the issue, but I thought since I had a smaller boot than those who had the problem (dead middle of the size range for the binding), I'd be okay, or worse case they'd send me longer straps without a problem. The guy said straight up "You bought it on e-bay, so you have to talk to the seller." He also said that they couldn't test for every boot/binding interface, which was absolute BS because I've fit every pair of boots I've ever had into every other pair of bindings I've had without coming close to the limits of the adjustability. He just didn't want to admit those ankle straps needed to be longer to start with.
> 
> I wound up ordering the XV bindings actually. Pricing overcame the mixed reviews in terms of durability. Some reviews said "ridden them X days and they're like new!" and some said "barely looked at them and they fell apart!" Hopefully they got those QC issues resolved for this season. I am going to try to e-mail Union rather than call. I ordered the XV bindings through Amazon specifically so I could return them easily if need be. If Union changes their tune I will. We'll see...





Kesserendrel said:


> Union guy:
> 
> I can understand not helping on used e-bay purchases, but this was a new item from one of your authorized dealers. It's kind of a bummer that you probably would have helped me out if I'd walked in and bought the item from their physical storefront but won't because I bought it from their ebay store. I am a fly fishing guide and fly shop manager. Not apples to apples but still a "lifestyle" sport. Companies in this industry universally bend over backwards to solve hard goods issues like this. In addition, my shop rents Nordic equipment and snowshoes in the winter, and we've had problems with our hard goods in this area and had them solved to our satisfaction, so that is much more in the same realm as snowboarding equipment. If it's your policy to not help in situations like this, that's fine. You're allowed to set your policies. I'm allowed to make people who might be considering your gear aware that I'm unhappy with them.


Can you PM me a link to that eBay account?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Sucks that they don't work for you. I enjoy my Unions, even survived the crotchety ratchet-ladder issue from the 12/13s. 

If you bought it from an authorized dealer, then yeah, there should be a bit more compassion on their side, along with support. Then again, how many times do they get letters or calls asking for warranty on items not purchased through proper outlets (or operator error vs. defect). Kind of like if a guy asked you to warranty a rod and reel purchased elsewhere. Or fix a fly for free that you didn't sell him. If you can, that is cool. If not, here are some options with a cost to get you going again. 

I wouldn't shit on Union just because this happened. That whole ratchet-ladder issue I mentioned before was resolved with the purchase of some get-a-grip toe caps from Burton. Adjustments were made. Life continues moving forward. 10 bucks is an easy fix (for both sides, really). Give them the seller info, this might be settled in your favor.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

i ride the xv for a bit over 2 years now as my main board.
i tried a lot of bindings on it. 
ride maestro (shitty ratchets loosen on flat landings) 
burton cartel (quiet ok but didnt like ankle strap)
rossi xv binding (would be good but it has some forward lean on the highest position which i hate)
now select (really gave me a tired foot on any board, just not my cup of tea)
union contact pro (love the binding but not on that board; too playful for my tastw) 
and finally union t. rice 
they were a perfect match. they are really responsive got a subtle canting and just got enough power to handle the board really well. 
the only thing i didnt like were the ankle straps. (kindof smal) but union was very generous and replaced them with contact pro straps.

and there are 2 litte things i dont like about unions. when you rotate the heelcup the outer points of the cup reach quiet a bit in the binding. thats really horrible for the boots. and kind of makes the heelcup narrower. barely could fit my ion size 12 in in the biggest union t.rice they offer (L/XL) i solved that problem with a belt sander. 
and the other thing is really just being whiny ... they made the straps somehow shorter last year (dont know about this years) but that kind of sucked. besides that the way the straps are adjusted is not very progressive in my eyes. yes its toolles but slow. screwing unscrewing. yes its dependable but others faster ones are too. 
(like K2, Nitro etc...)
So reading this again it sound like i hate those bindings. but i dont. just had to do some workarounds... now i love em!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Flux SF (as @Deacon said), along with the DM's, would suit your needs!!!!!

Whilst they aren't canted specifically, they use softer/harder foams in different zones of the footbed that provide an "auto" cant to a certain degree!!!!!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I ride a rossi krypto, which is kinda like the little brother of the XV, and I use Flux SF bindings, this setup is STIFF! I fucking love it, can bomb any runs in any condition.


----------

